

Three reasons you should not use Martini - scapbi
http://stephensearles.com/?p=254

======
lettergram
Ironically, I have just written an article on how to handle page requests in
go:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771367)

It's pretty simple and it doesn't really seem like you need Martini. When I
originally looked at Martini I opted against using it because I wouldn't learn
as much, so I don't really know how easy it is to use Martini.

